# Help!!! Mon macbook pro ne démarre plus...



## mickyseven (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum suite a un problème avec mon MacBook Pro. 

En effet celui ci ne démarre plus normalement, il s'allume, la pomme se présente et ça charge indefiniement sans se lancer en session.

Au par avant j'ai du faire une mauvaise manipulation: cette semaine sur mon iMac au bureau j'ai appelé le service client apple suite au téléchargement de la nouvelle version mavericks et la lenteur du système. Ils m'ont fait faire pleins de manipulations, que j'ai noté, pour pouvoir le fluidifier.

J'ai voulu "fluidifier" mon MacBook Pro avec les mêmes manipulations : je nen ai fais que deux : j'ai effacé le contenu du dossier launchagent dans bibliothèque ainsi que dans l'autre dossier avant. J'ai ensuite redémarrer et ça bloque...j'ai noté tellement mal car le technicien apple parlait vite que j'ai du mal faire la chose sur mon macbook pro qui n'avait même le nouvel OS...

Avez vous une solution pour moi?

J'ai vraiment des dossiers personnels important sinon je l'aurais réinstalle avec le cd que jai inséré dans le mac. 

J'ai essaye de rentrer dans le fichier de réparation, j'ai tout répare mais rien. J'ai reboote avec les 4 touches enfoncées 4/6 fois d'affilé mais rien...

J'aimerais vraiment sauvegarder le contenu...

Merci par avance pour votre retour,[/QUOTE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h59 ----------

Petite info supp:
Je suis sous système MAC OS X 10.6.4
Noyau DARWIN 10.4.1

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Branche ton MBP en mode target avec ton iMac et sauvegarde tes données.
Vois ensuite si tu arrives à installer la mise à jour combo 10.6.8 sur ton MPB.

Autrement réinstalle ton OS sur ton MBP en partant de tes DVD.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2014)

tes manips ( non précisées)  ont  soit été mal faites soit n'ont fait que faire révéler un OS déjà très bancal

il serait donc judicieux de suivre ce qu'indique sly
(soit mettre la mise à jour combinée , soit réinstall d'OS neuf)
Après on pourra " raisonnablement " estimer que l'OS est OK puis examiner  la suite


----------



## sarky9 (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
je viens de voir que le problème était sensiblement le même que le miens et j'aurais souhaité savoir avoir quelques conseils et d'autres pistes merci d'avance 

Tout d'abord ma machine :

        Macbook Pro 3.1
        4 Go de Ram
        Disque dur 200 Go
        Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 Ghz
        Service SMC MàJ

Mon problème : il ne démarre pas. CàD :

Lorsque je l'allume l'écran gris avec la pomme s'affiche et au bout d'un certain temps, le carrousel se fige et plus rien ne se passe. j'entend le disque dur qui gratte, mais rien à l'écran.

Ce que j'ai testé :

Zapper la PRAM -> Bloque sur la pomme avec carrousel figé
Boot en Verbose -> Bloque sur IOBluetooth 
Boot en Safe Mode -> Bloque sur la pomme avec carrousel figé
Single User avec fsck -fy -> Bloque sur la pomme avec carrousel figé
Boot en Recovery -> Logo pomme avec carrousel puis redémarre tous seul avec  ensuite écran de kernel panic
Je ne peut pas booter sur une clé USB ou un disque dur externe car même problème -> Bloque sur la pomme avec carrousel figé
Voyant que le bluetooth faisait parti du problème j'ai supprimé les kexts (en faisant une sauvegarde évidement) mais maintenant il bloque sur "waiting for DSMOS"

Voila tous y est si quelqu'un voie d'ou ça peut venir je lui serait éternellement reconnaissant, j'ai limpression d'avoir tous essayer !!!

Je n'est pas encore tester le mode target, car les autres macs que j'ai à dispositions sont en FireWire 800 et je n'est pas de cable 800 et pas d'adaptateur 400 > 800
Je suis en train de passer ASD pour voir si quelque chose est détecté. Je vous dirais ce qu'il en ressort.

Merci encore 

Cordialement
Alexandre


----------



## mickyseven (16 Mars 2014)

Merci sly54 et a pascalformac, je vais tenter cela au bureau demain matin pour sauvegarder ce qui peut l'être mais je ne sais pas comment e vais pouvoir récupérer les dossiers si le MBP ne s'allume pas...
Je vous informe des que j'ai essaye cela.
Bon dimanche a tous et merci pour le temps que vous avez pris!


----------



## sarky9 (16 Mars 2014)

Si tu veux récupérer tes données tu peux brancher ton disque dur en externe sur un autre mac, du moins  si tu en as la possibilité, sinon j'avais trouvé un moyens de faire tourner Linux en live cd avec une clé USB. Ça n'a pas fonctionné pour moi, mais tu auras peut être plus de chance. Des que j'ai retrouvé le lien je te l'envoie. C'est pas bien compliquer à faire


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

mickyseven a dit:


> Merci sly54 et a pascalformac, je vais tenter cela au bureau demain matin pour sauvegarder ce qui peut l'être mais je ne sais pas comment e vais pouvoir récupérer les dossiers si le MBP ne s'allume pas...


Le mode Target dont je te parle post #2. Ca ne sera pas le Mac qui va s'allumer, mais juste le dd qui devrait monter sur le bureau de l'iMac, comme un simple et bête dd


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2014)

*Micky*,

pour aller dans le sens de *Sly* : tout ce dont tu as besoin est d'un cable _Firewire 400_ (facile à reconnaître : les embouts sont de section rectangulaire biseautée en ogive d'un côté). Et tout ce que tu as à faire est de démarrer ton _MacBook Pro_ la touche *T* tenue continûment pressée jusqu'à obtention d'un écran bleu où se promène le logo orangé du Firewire en forme d'*Y*. Ton _MacBook Pro_ n'a pas démarré sur son OS, il a été viré à la fonction de DDE provisoirement. 

Tu ouvres alors une session sur ton _iMac_, tu relies les 2 Macs par le cordon _Firewire_ de port à port et tu vois monter sur le Bureau de l'_iMac_ l'image-disque du volume du DDI du _MacBook Pro_. Laquelle s'ouvre par double-clic comme celle d'un banal DDE. Si tu connectes à l'_iMac_ un DDE USB dont l'image-disque va monter à côté de celle du _MacBook Pro_, tu pourras par glisser-déposer transférer tes données. Pour accéder à ton répertoire d'utilisateur du _MacBook Pro_, va au répertoire : Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs et tu aperçois le répertoire à ton nom abrégé. Bonne pioche...

&#10057;​
Pour ce qui est de l'erreur que tu as commise, il y a un point qui me laisse dubitatif : si tu as supprimé les fichiers contenus dans les 2 répertoires : /Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents et /Bibliothèque/LaunchDaemons, de sorte que ces répertoires sont actuellement des dossiers vides quoique toujours en place, je vois mal en quoi ça empêche le kernel de charger le Système _BSD_Unix_ puis de passer la main au processus Launchd pour qu'il achève la mise en place de l'OS jusqu'à l'écran d'ouverture de session. Car les fichiers qui peuvent être contenus dans ces 2 répertoires ne me semblent pas des conditions _sine qua non_ du démarrage. 

Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas par hasard _supprimé_ carrément ces répertoires? Auquel cas leur manque formel peut poser problème (plus que leur contenu). Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas fait le ménage dans d'autres emplacements, comme le répertoire /Bibliothèque/Keychains? Si vraiment tu n'as fait que vider le contenu des répertoires LauchnAgents et LaunchDaemons, je me demande, une fois en mode _Target_, si tu utilises l'«Utilitaire de Disque» du «Snow Léopard» de l'_iMac_ pour lui demander de : a) _réparer le Disque_ du _MacBook Pro_, puis b) _réparer ses Permissions_ - est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas remettre d'aplomb ton OS? Tu pourrais essayer de re-démarrer sur le disque du _MacBook Pro_ pour vérifier. 

[Pour quitter le mode '_Target_', commencer par démonter l'image-disque du volume du _MacBook Pro_ montée sur le Bureau de l'_iMac_, puis détacher le cordon, enfin presser continûment le bouton '_Power_' du _MacBook Pro_ jusqu'à extinction forcée. Re-démarrer alors normalement.]

&#10051;​
J'ai un autre doute, concernant la MÀJ-Combo 10.6.8. Je pense qu'elle pourrait remettre d'aplomb ton OS, mais comme ce n'est pas un disque démarrable, mais un simple .dmg, tu ne peux ouvrir ce .dmg que sur le Bureau de l'_iMac_ et, par défaut, cette MÀJ s'applique à l'OS démarré sans proposer de choix de disque_cible (je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse s'appliquer à un volume monté mais non démarré). Ce serait donc celui de l'_iMac_ qui ne la requiert pas, et pas celui du _MacBook Pro qui la requiert._

&#10048;​


----------



## sarky9 (18 Mars 2014)

mickyseven : voici le lien pour mettre linux en live cd, si toutefois le mode target ne fonctionnerais pas :

[Guide] Mac OS X Lion: How To Boot A Linux Live System From An USB Drive & How To Update Any OCZ SSD

--------------------------------------

Pour le soucis de mon mac je viens de penser à la puce du bios, pensez-vous qu'elle pourrais être la cause du non boot de mon mac ?

merci 

Alexandre


----------



## mickyseven (19 Mars 2014)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté câble FireWire 800 et je vais ce matin transférer mes fichiers + vider MBP + réinstaller cd d'origine OS fourni avec l'ordinateur.
J'ai été chez apple au génius bar car ils me proposaient de tout faire gratuitement tant qu'il n'y avait pas de pièce a changer.
Très efficace comme vous tous le conseiller m a dit de faire la même chose que ce que vous m'avez tous conseillé.
Je fais ça de suite et je vous informe du résultat!
A +


----------



## mickyseven (19 Mars 2014)

Re bonjour!
Tout est rentre dans l'ordre : j'ai récupére mes données, vider le MBP et réinstallé OS d'origine...
Encore mille mercis a tous ceux qui m'ont conseillé avec patience et gentillesse!
Seconde question....:
Que pensez vous de Mavericks? Faut il le telecharger???
A+


----------



## sarky9 (19 Mars 2014)

Super !!!  
Pour mavericks ça dépend de quel ordi tu as si c'est un macbook pro Core 2 Duo (non unibody) il y a quelques bugs : redémarrage intempestifs

En ce qui concerne les macbook pro Core 2 Duo (Unibody) je n'ai pas lu ou vue de problème

Et pour les macbook pro i5 ou i7 (unibody) aucun soucis, un memebre de ma famille l'a installé dès sa sortie et il n'a jamais eu de problème depuis.

Si tu l'installe tu pourras toujours réinstaller mountain lion, mais il faudra je pense que tu formate ton disque dur pour faire une installation propre, car je ne pense pas qu'on puisse downgrader de mavericks à mountain lion. A vérifier.

à bientôt


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2014)

mickyseven a dit:


> Que pensez vous de Mavericks? Faut il le telecharger???


Pas nécessairement
Teste éventuellement sur un dd externe.



@ sarky9 : pas vraiment d'idée sur ton pb (et si j'en avais eu, j'aurais posté depuis belle lurette )


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2014)

@*micky*.

Heureux d'apprendre que tu as bien pu sauvegarder tes données en mode '_Target_' avant de ré-installer.

&#9828;​
@*sarky*.

Tu sembles avoir un sacré problème, qui se résume au point suivant : le kernel se bloque d'entrée, dans tous les cas de figure : démarrage sur /dev/disk0s2 (le volume de l'OS), sur /dev/disk0s3 (le volume de la Recovery), ou /dev/disk1s2 (le volume attaché d'une clé USB d'install ou du clone d'un DDE). 

Normalement, le signal à l'écran du logo 'Pomme' isolé en tout début de démarrage signifie que l'EFI (la ROM de démarrage de la Carte-Mère) a trouvé le fichier Boot_Loader : boot.efi (le 'démarreur') et lui fait exécuter sa tâche de charger le kernel et les kexts). Lorsqu'apparaît la roue crantée giratoire (que tu appelles le 'carrousel'), normalement encore ça veut dire que le kernel est chargé et, l'EFI congédiée, prend la main pour exécuter sa tâche spécifique de chargement du BSD_Unix (l'infrastructure logicielle de OSX).

Le problème rencontré par *micky* à ce stade (signalé par une roue crantée girant indéfiniment) paraissait vouloir dire que le kernel, sans bloquer, n'arrivait pas à achever son chargement du Système de base à la suite de suppressions malencontreuses dans des répertoires-système de la Bibliothèque générale : un échec par 'défaut' logiciel en quelque sorte.

Un problème incidemment rencontré par ailleurs est la mise-en-rideau du kernel (dite : kernel_panic), lorsque par exemple le kernel tombe dans sa tâche de chargement du Système sur des ressources antagoniques de la cohésion logique : un échec par 'incohérence' disons (comme lorsque certaines kexts plantent le processus). Une kernel_panic se signale régulièrement par l'écran de mise-en-rideau qui n'intervient dans ton cas que dans la tentative de démarrage sur l'Apple Boot Recovery HD.

Là où ton problème apparaît _drastique_, c'est que le kernel de /dev/disk0s2 (le volume de l'OS) n'est pas le même que le kernel de /dev/disk0s3 (le volume de la Recovery HD), et pas non plus le même que le kernel de /dev/disk1s2 (le volume attaché d'une clé USB d'install ou du clone d'un DDE). Or, lorsqu'on a affaire à une kernel_panic classique, c'est une mise-en-rideau du kernel spécifique d'un volume, qui bloque au chargement de ressources d'un Système incohérentes ; mais ce problème n'affecte en rien la capacité du kernel d'un autre volume (celui de l'Apple Boot Recovery HD par exemple) à charger un Système distinct non affecté par l'incohérence logicielle du premier.

Or dans ton cas, *tout* kernel bloque, quel que soit le volume et le Système qu'il supporte. Tu as donc un problème de _boot_ généralisé sur ton Mac, ce qui me conduit à 2 conjectures (bien fragiles, je l'admets) :


Tu as installé une interface de boot (comme en proposent rEFIt ou rEFInd) dont le rôle est d'intercepter l'EFI en prenant le relai pour exécuter le Boot_Loader. Cette exécution tierce du fichier 'chargeur' conduirait à un chargement 'foiré' de tout kernel choisi optionnellement (volume OS, volume Recovery, volume attaché). Par suite, tout kernel bloquerait dès les premiers 'tours de roue'.


Il y a un problème au niveau des ressources de la Carte-Mère, ce qui fait que *tout* kernel bloquerait d'entrée lors de l'activation des kexts destinées à les piloter.

Ton _MacBook Pro_ doit être un 2007 livré au départ avec «Tiger 10.4_Intel» ou peut-être «Léopard 10.5». Si tu as toujours les DVD d'install gris, évidemment tu peux essayer de démarrer depuis celui d'OSX Install DVD inséré dans le mange-disque du _MacBook Pro_. 

Si ça ne marche pas, alors tu peux encore tenter le détour par le mode '_Target_' (achète-toi un simple raccord _femelle_400 <=> mâle_800_ pour un des cordons _Firewire_400_ que tu possèdes sans doute). Essaye d'abord de démarrer en mode '_Target_' pour vérifier qu'il est bien supporté (démarrage la touche '*T*' continûment pressée => si le logo orange en *Y* du _Firewire_ apparaît bien sur un écran bleu et s'y promène en zigzags sans être figé, ça marche). 



Une fois ton _MacBook Pro_ viré_DDE connecté à un de tes Macs plus récents, tu peux sauvegarder les données s'il y a lieu. Puis, tu ré-initialises entièrement le DDI grâce à l'«Utilitaire de Disque» du Mac d'accueil (menu : '_Partition_' --> *1_partition* + '_Options_' --> *Tableau de parittion GUID* + '_Format_' --> *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*. Ainsi, tu effaces tous les volumes du DDI du _MacBook Pro_ et leurs écritures. Tu peux connecter au Mac d'accueil ta clé USB d'install d'un OS supporté (genre «Mountain Lion» ou «Mavericks»), ou ton clone de l'OSX récent du _MacBook Pro_, démarrer dessus et installer sur le Disque Interne du _MacBook Pro_. Tu vas vite voir si ton _MacBook Pro_ démarre.


Option plus drastique : tu ré-initialises entièrement le DDI encore grâce à l'«Utilitaire de Disque» du Mac d'accueil. Tu quittes alors le mode '_Target_' et tu démarres ton _MacBook Pro_ avec la combinaison : &#8984;R. Tu vas bien voir si la fonctionnalité implémentée dans la ROM de démarrage de la Carte-Mère fonctionne = _démarrage par Internet sur une version du Système de sauvegarde en ligne des serveurs Apple_. Logo 'globe terrestre' qui tourne. Si ça marche, tu peux télécharger et ré-installer OSX. Tu vas vite voir encore si ça démarre ou pas.

Si rien ne marche, j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un problème de Carte-Mère.

<PS. Il n'y a pas d'interférences au démarrage - genre clavier _bluetooth_ activé quelque part?>

&#9831;​


----------



## sarky9 (20 Mars 2014)

ok merci sly54


----------



## sarky9 (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour macomanic,
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et tes précisions de ce qu'est un kernel panic.

Effectivement j'ai un cable fire wire 400 mais pas 800,  je vais trouver un adaptateur 400 >> 800 et essayer de faire les manips que tu ma dites.

          Je résume pour voir si j'ai bien comprit les deux manips que tu m'as dit : 

*PREMIERE MANIP '*​

Relier les deux avec un cable Fire Wire et démarrer le mac source en mode target en appuyant sur la touche "T" au démarrage jusqu'à l'apparition du logo Fire Wire.


Sauvegarder mes données.


Réinitialiser le DDI du mac non fonctionnel avec l'utilitaire de disque du mac d'accueil en créant une partition en table de partition GUID et formater en MAC OS Journalisé.


Installer MAC OS X sur le mac source via le mac d'accueil, attendre la fin de l'installation et voir si cela fonctionne.

*DEUXIEME MANIP' :*​

Toujours branché en Fire Wire et en mode  Target, je réinitialise le DDI


Je le branche à internet, via un cable ethernet jusqu'a ce que le planisphère apparaisse et il démarrera sur je cite "une version du Système de sauvegarde en ligne des serveurs Apple"


Et je voie si cela fonctionne. 
C'est bien ça ?

Encore un énorme merci pour tous ce que tu m'as dit, et pour l'aide que tu m'as apporté.

Je teste tous ça ce week end et je te tiens au courant.

Encore merci  (on le dit jamais assez ^^)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2014)

Salut *sarky*.

Simple question de vocabulaire : on appelle '_Mac_Cible_' (en Anglais '_Target_') le Mac qui se trouve viré à la fonction de DDE grâce à son démarrage la touche *T* tenue pressée. Dans ton cas, c'est ton _MacBook Pro_ qui n'arrive pas à démarrer. Une fois que le '_Mac_Cible_' est placé dans la position '_Target_' (n'apparaît à l'écran qu'un fond bleu monochrome et un logo orange en *Y* symbole de _Firewire_ qui s'y déplace en zigzag - si jamais il se fige, le mode _Firewire_ vient de se bloquer), tu dois provisoirement ne plus le considérer comme un ordinateur 'démarré', mais comme un simple Disque Dur Externe. Connecter par le cable ad_hoc ce Mac '_Target_' à un autre Mac où une session d'utilisateur est ouverte équivaut à relier un DDE à un Mac de référence : l'image-disque du volume logique du '_Target_' va monter sur le Bureau du Mac en question comme cele d'un DDE. On peut donc parler de _Mac_d'accueil_ (ou : '_Mac_Maître_' si le '_Target_' est désigné comme '_Mac_Esclave_') pour le Mac fonctionnel à partir duquel tu te livres à des opérations sur le volume monté du _Mac_Cible_.

Pour les 2 manips suggérées, tu as parfaitement saisi le principe. Pour la 2è manip, la connection à une Box par cable _Ethernet_ peut effectivement être une garantie de plus grande efficacité au téléchargement, mais une connexion _Wi-Fi_ courante est aussi envisageable, à condition qu'il y ait haut-débit (en _Wi-Fi_ public, il a été attesté sur un Forum ici que ça ne marche pas, faut de débit suffisant). Pour la 2è manip, l'idée est la suivante : l'installation d'OSX postérieur à «Snow Léopard 10.6» sur le Disque Interne d'un Mac implémente la ROM de démarrage de la Carte-Mère d'une fonctionnalité inconnue auparavant : celle de pouvoir démarrer sur l'image en ligne d'un Système de Sauvegarde résidant sur les serveurs Apple. Cette fonctionalité est la roue de secours ultime, quand l'EFI en trouve aucun autre Système démarrable (ni OS _bootable_, ni partition Recovery HD démarrable). Cette possibilité est activée par &#8984;R au démarrage.

J'espère pour toi que ça marchera, mais je ne te cache pas que ton problème de kernel qui bloque quel que soit le volume de démarrage choisi laisse imaginer un problème de _hardware_. Je sais bien que l'EFI (le micro-logiciel résident d'une puce de la Carte-Mère qui a fonction de _Firmware_ des Macs : code d'interface entre _hardware_ et _software_ - désigné encore comme '_Programme_Interne_' ou ROM de démarrage) opère en tout premier lieu (càd. dès l'appui sur le bouton '_Power_') la procédure du POST = '_Power-On_Self-Test_' qui consiste en une vérification du _hardware_ du Mac, ce avant la séquence secondaire qui est la mise-en-route du _software_ résident du Disque de _Boot_. La validation du POST se signale par le retentissement du '_Chime_' ou carillon de démarrage. Mais j'ai plus l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une vérification de la 'cohérence' des ressources matérielle du Mac, que celle de leur 'intégrité' stricte. Par suite, ton Mac peut bien passer le POST de la part de l'EFI (le '_Bios_' est réservé à l'univers des PC), ça ne veut pas dire qu'aucun composant ne flanche sur la Carte-Mère par exemple.

Par suite, quand le kernel démarre, comme il le fait en synergie avec les kexts (extension du noyau) qui pilotent les ressources du _hardware_, si tu as des composants HS tu risques de te retrouver avec un kernel qui se fige (il est à noter que le démarrage dit '_Sans_Extensions_' = '_Safe_Mode_' ne court-circuite pas jamais toutes les kexts, mais seulement les '_Extensions_Périphériques_' en préservant toujours le noyau essentiel des extensions les plus fondamentales. Si une ressource correspondant à une de ces extensions in-désactivables est HS, eh bien! le démarrage '_Sans_Extensions_' ne changera rien au problème). Tu vas bien voir ce qui se passe en faisant en sorte que le Système Logique offert à charger au kernel soit bien propre. Ça risque de ne pas le faire, si tu as un composant central défaillant.


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse si rapide. 
Comment puis-je savoir quel composant est défaillant sur ma carte mère, si jamais les deux solutions ne fonctionne pas ? 

Dimanche dernier, j'ai passé ASD sur mon macbook, et lorsque je fait un test sur le disque dur, il bloque et je doit le redémarrer pour faire la suite du test. Je l'est pourtant bien laisse plusieurs heures, mais rien à faire. Pensant que ça venait du disque dur, je l'est changé, mais rien à faire. Toujours le même problème. Car de toute façon je ne peut pas booter sur un système externe, car j'ai le même problème.

Autre problème détecté avec ASD c'est si je ne me trompe pas, une sonde de température du GPU. Je te redirais ça demain, quand je serait rentré et que je pourrais faire les tests.

Merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## Maestro31 (21 Mars 2014)

Si tu as le même problème en externe, il y a de fortes chances que ta carte mère soit HS. J'ai déjà rencontré ce cas de figure plusieurs fois et ça a toujours été du pour le moment à la carte mère. Bien sur, je fais toujours le test en changeant les barrettes mémoires et je mets l'appareil en config mini (carte mère, RAM, disque externe fiable avec OS fiable, clavier externe, ventilateur et écran externe). Si ça continue à poser problème dans cette configuration, tu peux être certain qu'il s'agit d'un problème de carte mère.


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

merci meastro, je pensais aussi à la carte mere. Mais je vais tester les solutions de macomaniac, pour être sur que ce soit la carte mère. 

Est ce que vous pensez que si je change la puce EFI ça peut régler le problème ? J'ai vue des puces à 25 &#8364; sur ebay. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'ai été acheter un cable Fire Wire 800 >> 400 cette après midi, je test demain soir et je vous dit ce qu'il en ressort.

Merci encore à tous


----------



## Maestro31 (21 Mars 2014)

Je ne suis pas certain que tu aies le matériel adéquat pour changer le moindre composant de la carte mère, il s'agit de soudures très fine réalisées par des machines numériques. Ne prend surtout pas ce risque.


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

si la carte mère est foutu, je ne pourrais rien en faire de toute façon. Je ne pense pas que je puisse la vendre.

à la limte je pourrais en faire un horloge xD


----------



## sarky9 (23 Mars 2014)

Bon, pour une raison que j'ignore je ne peut pas uploader une photo... 

Lorsque j'essaie de démarrer sur une clé bootable je bloque sur :

IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttac

Voilà si ça peut apporter quelque chose.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2014)

sarky9 a dit:


> Bon, pour une raison que j'ignore je ne peut pas uploader une photo...


Passe par un hébergeur externe (genre TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting ou autre).


----------



## sarky9 (23 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup  
Voilà du coup sur quoi je bloque : 






Un problème avec le wifi ?


----------



## Maestro31 (23 Mars 2014)

Le meilleur moyen c'est de déconnecter la carte wifi et retenter. Mais ça demande un peu de démontage.


----------



## sarky9 (23 Mars 2014)

J'ai pas pu finir l'installation hier soir, pour le coup c'est moi qui avait un soucis de fatigue ^^
Je suis en train de la refaire comme dit sur la 1e manip´.

Des que c'est fini je vous dit tous ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------

L'installation est fini. 

Donc quand je démarre normalement je bloque sur cet écran.






Et quand je boot en recovery il bloque sur celui-ci :






Je pense que la carte mère à un vrai soucis la...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------

Et voilà quand je démarre sans clavier et sans carte airport :


----------



## Maestro31 (23 Mars 2014)

Bon, reste plus qu'à tenter la configuration minimum, débranche tout et ne laisse de fonctionnel que l'écran (écran externe serait mieux si tu as), le disque dur (externe aussi si possible), la RAM et le clavier (externe aussi). Si ça démarre dans ces conditions, il y a certainement un problème sur un des périphériques qui a été déconnecté. Sinon, tu peux être certain que ton problème vient de la carte mère.


----------



## sarky9 (25 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse meastro.
J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, mais malheureusement ça n'as toujours pas fonctionné. 
La carte mère et morte.

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## julbul (13 Juin 2019)

Salut, 
Je déterre ce topic car j'ai *exactement* le même problème que sarky9.
Pour faire court, ce problème m'est arrivé 3 ou 4 fois en un mois. A chaque fois j'ai pu m'en sortir (seule option après avoir tout essayé et checks en hardware) en passant par la réinstallation d'osx en ligne (cmd-shift-R au démarrage).
Sauf que depuis la dernière fois que le mbp a planté de la sorte, la réinstallation en ligne ne fonctionne plus.
Ce soir j'ai mis un Ubuntu sur une clé usb, pour voir mais sans trop y croire... et là surprise l'ordi tourne sous Ubuntu en usb! 
Aucun OSX (cloné, ou pas) sur DD externe (j'en ai essayé plusieurs) ne fait démarrer l'ordi. Mais Ubuntu oui...
Est-ce que ça parle à quelqu'un ? Est-ce que depuis Ubuntu je peux essayer de trouver d'où vient le problème ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## julbul (14 Juin 2019)

En attendant que (j'espère) quelqu'un me vienne en aide, j'ai installé Ubuntu le disque dur de mon mbp...
Résultat = l'ordi n'arrive pas à bosser dessus.
Le disque n'est pas mort et je sais également qu'il n'y a pas de problème au niveau de la nappe de connexion du disque (désolé si ce n'est pas le bon terme) à la carte mère (cela est confirmé par le fait qu'il est vu par mon système Ubuntu sur usb).


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

julbul a dit:


> Résultat = l'ordi n'arrive pas à bosser dessus.


Je voulais dire "booter" et non pas "bosser".
Personne ??


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *julbul
*
Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? - de quelle année est-il ?


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

Salut Macomaniac.
Il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro early 2011, 2ghz i7.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Quel était la dernière version de macOS installé sur le disque interne ?


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

El Capitan 10.11.6


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Si tu démarres ton Mac les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées =

- démarrage par internet qui fait télécharger en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac (Lion) > puis démarrer le Mac dessus à la fin​
=> est-ce que cela fonctionne ?


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

Non, comme dit plus haut cela ne fonctionne pas. L'ordi lance le téléchargement (le globe + la barre de téléchargement); puis quand le téléchargement semble fini l'ordi n'arrive pas à passer à l'étape suivante et bloque sur un écran gris.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Et il ne démarre pas non plus en externe (USB) sur un Système macOS : clone > clé USB d'installation ?

- s'il y a échec de ce type de démarrage externe > comment cela se montre-t-il à l'écran ?​


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

Et non, c'est bien ça le plus étrange ! Il ne démarre QUE sur une clé usb Ubuntu !
L'échec de démarrage avec osx:
- soit le chargement sur la pomme reste bloqué
- soit le chargement sur la pomme arrive au bout, et ensuite ça reste bloqué sur un écran gris.

Comme dit plus haut, après avoir installé Ubuntu sur un DD que j'ai ensuite mis dans le mpb... pas moyen de booter non plus.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que tu pourrais (disons : par acquit de conscience pour compléter la batterie des tests) -->

- sortir le HDD du Mac (facile : tu as un tuto sur le site iFixit à ton modèle de Mac) ?​
- cela fait > soit retester un démarrage externe sur un clone de macOS > soit brancher le HDD au Mac en externe (via un câble SATA <=> USB ou un boîtier) et vérifier avec "*alt*" si le volume du HDD n'est pas affiché ?​


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

Déjà fait. 
Vraiment, l'explication du problème et les détails fournis par la personne à l'origine de ce topic correspond exactement à ma situation.
La seule différence étant celle que j'ai noté plus haut, à savoir que seule une clé usb Ubuntu réussie à booter.
J'ai également testé d'autre barrettes de ram; testé différent disques bootable dans l'emplacement d'origine ainsi qu'à la place du superdrive.
J'ai testé tous les types de combinaisons de touches au démarrage; j'ai également désactivé le second GPU via le mode (j'ai oublié le nom, je crois que c'est cmd-s au démarrage...).


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Tu n'as pas eu d'artefacts graphiques à l'écran (genre rayures verticales bleu / vert / beige) ? - ou des ronflements de ventilateurs ?

- car pour l'instant > je n'ai pas d'autre conjecture à avancer qu'une défaillance de la carte graphique. Je te conseille de demander un diagnostic dans un magasin agréé Apple. Si réellement une défaillance de processeur graphique est avérée > demande (exige - quoique poliment) une attestation. Parce qu'alors ce déboire pourrait se retourner en ta faveur (si tu consultes ce fil des forums : ☞*Réparation réussie GPU Macbook Pro 15" 2011*☜ - clique le lien rouge).​


----------



## julbul (17 Juin 2019)

J'ai déjà eu le changement de carte mère à cause du bien connu problème de carte graphique il y a qq années. Du coup je connais les signes annonciateurs et là je n'en ai pas eu.
Les ventilos peuvent parfois tourner fort, mais rien qui ne semble inhabituels.
Par contre, effectivement quand le démarrage bloque sur la pomme ou juste après, les ventilos se mettent à tourner à fond.
Ceci dit, lorsque je boot Ubuntu sur la clé usb, l'écran en entier à une teinte bleutée. J'ai comparé en bootant mon mac pro sur la clé, et effectivement ce n'est pas la couleur supposée de Ubuntu. De la même manière la pomme de chargement n'est plus noire, mais plutôt tirant sur le bleu - ce qui était déjà le cas lors des 3-4 précédent blocages de l'ordi, mais lorsqu'il se remettait à fonctionner correctement il n'y avait aucun problème graphique.
J'ai pu une fois récupérer les logs de la Console après que l'ordi ait ressuscité (si quelqu'un sait déchiffrer ça?).

Quel élément te font penser à problème de carte graphique ? (edit: ok, en lisant le topic que tu as link je comprends un peu mieux la diversité des symptômes) 
Du coup, autre question: qu'est ce qui explique selon toi que l'ordi boot UNIQUEMENT sur la clé usb Ubuntu ? 
merci pour ton aide tous cas ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Je vois que tu as tenté tous les démarrages possibles. Seule la clé d'installation d'Ubuntu permet un démarrage -->

- peut-être l'environnement d'installation de cet OS n'implique-t-il que la puce graphique de la carte-mère et pas la carte ?​
=> en tout cas : je conjecture un problème matériel (carte-mère). Rien n'empêchant une récidive de défaillance de la carte graphique après changement de la carte-mère pour une autre du même acabit. J'ai 2 Mac de 2011 : un 15" du début et un 17" de fin. Tous les 2 ont eu une défaillance de la carte-graphique (heureusement changée gratuitement dans le cadre du programme Apple à l'époque). J'avais comme symptômes : impossibilité de compléter le boot > artefacts graphiques (rayures verticales en toile de parasol de plage) > écran bleu > suractivation des ventilateurs au démarrage. Je pense que la carte graphique de mon 17" est prête à défaillir encore : je ne m'en sers plus que de machine à écrire.

Je te renouvelle mon conseil de demander un diagnostic dans un magasin agréé Apple (ton Mac n'étant plus pris en charge en Apple Store).


----------



## julbul (18 Juin 2019)

Encore merci pour ton aide Macomaniac.
Pourquoi passer par un magasin agréé plutôt qu'un Apple store ? Moins cher ? Moins de risque d'un diagnostic "faussé" ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Un Mac de 2011 n'est plus pris en charge en Apple Store (statut : "*Vintage*") --> voilà pourquoi je t'ai conseillé un magasin.


----------



## julbul (18 Juin 2019)

Ok, je ne savais pas qu'ils refusaient complètement la prise en charge des ordis "obsolètes".


----------



## julbul (25 Juin 2019)

J'ai encore une question:
Si le diagnostic confirme qu'il s'agit effectivement de la carte graphique, je suis bon pour changer la carte mère ?
merci


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2019)

julbul a dit:


> J'ai encore une question:
> Si le diagnostic confirme qu'il s'agit effectivement de la carte graphique, je suis bon pour changer la carte mère ?


Si tu en trouves une ! Mais s'il y a une procédure pour vice cachée connue par Apple (ex. https://forums.macg.co/threads/reparation-reussie-gpu-macbook-pro-15-2011.1237612/) alors tu es sauvé !


----------



## julbul (25 Juin 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu en trouves une ! Mais s'il y a une procédure pour vice cachée connue par Apple (ex. https://forums.macg.co/threads/reparation-reussie-gpu-macbook-pro-15-2011.1237612/) alors tu es sauvé !



Si seulement! Je doute qu'il l'accepte toujours, ça commence à dater cette histoire. Et elle m'a déjà prise en charge il y a quelques années. 
A suivre...


----------

